# Recommended plastic polish available in Canada?



## athenstrestle (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey all,

  I'm looking for some plastic polish to shine up some pens I've finished with BLO-CA glue finish.  I've seen numerous people suggest and praise One-Step plastic polish, but I've been unable to find it in Canada.  Does anybody have any suggestions; is anything Lee Valley carries similar in quality to One-Step?  I saw someone on this site recommend any automotive polish, is that good advice?  Thanks!

Cory


----------



## nytefaii (Sep 13, 2009)

I tend to use Plast-X from Maguires.  You can find it an any local auto parts store.  Auto Zone, Advanced Auto etc.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 13, 2009)

If your looking for a polish for wood after a C/A BLO finish  TSW can't be beat you can get it from www.exoticblanks.com a 2oz. jar will last you a year. If polishing plastic then brasso,followed by Maguirers Scratch remover then plast-x. Everyone has their favorite but this works for me.


----------



## grub32 (Sep 13, 2009)

I use Novus 2...It also comes in a 2 oz bottle and it just takes a drop for two blanks.

Love it...I have not tried brasso YET!! But the others that I have used don't even come close. I have used hut and maguires, still novus 2 has given me much better results.

Grub


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 13, 2009)

In a pinch you could use toothpaste , see this link http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=50762&highlight=toothpaste


----------



## GaryMadore (Sep 13, 2009)

I use Mother's Aluminum Polish (available at Canadian Tire, among others) on everything - no complaints here.

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Rjones (Sep 13, 2009)

I also use novus plastic polish. I bought mine at a motorcycle dealership to polish the shield on my motorcycle helmet, sold motorcycle and use it for my pens now.


----------



## Wolfcoast (Sep 13, 2009)

Add my vote for Plast-X.  I use it all the time and have had great results with it.


----------



## les-smith (Sep 13, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> If polishing plastic then brasso....


 
I too use brasso, followed by buffing, finished off with TSW.


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.penblanks.ca/product.php?productid=2101&cat=37&page=1

Here ya are buddy,  William wood Write.... his name is Bill. He is where I get all my stuff from generally.  I get everything from him shipped within 2 days. And I am in Windsor.


----------



## bradh (Sep 14, 2009)

I use Meguiar's Mirror Glaze; Show car glaze, #7 
buffing compound. You find it at Canadian Tire in the Automotive wax section.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 14, 2009)

Flitz and Plast-X from Maguires work for me.


----------



## RAdams (Sep 14, 2009)

I use wet micro mesh, soaked in dish soap water, followed by Meguires Plast-X. I don't do much CA finish, so i don't know how it would work out for that, but i do know that the MM and plast-x make the Poly Resin shine like crazy.


----------



## gwilki (Sep 18, 2009)

I use the Novus line. It's available here in Ottawa at any of the plastics shops.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 18, 2009)

I buy Plast-X from Walmart...cheap, and works great...one bottle has lasted me a few years now...


----------

